# Can you recycle juice boxes?



## yaffasmom (Jul 30, 2003)

Ok, this is a local question, kind of, I know. But can you recycle juice boxes? What do you throw them in with? Or do you not buy juice boxes due to the unrecyclablity of them? Along with that goes the other box things-OJ, vegetable broth, soy milk, that kind fo thing.
Amy


----------



## wildhoneypie (Feb 22, 2008)

Our recycling company takes juice boxes/cartons but we don't sort they do (we get curb side). I would guess cardboard/paper.


----------

